# Comment répondre à un mail ?



## shellly (3 Février 2012)

Quelqu un peut il me dire comment se fait t il que je sache lire mes mails mais impossible d y répondre.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2012)

shellly a dit:


> Quelqu un peut il me dire comment se fait t il que je sache lire mes mails mais impossible d y répondre.


Si tu précisais ton modèle de machine, le système utilisé, et ta version de mail


----------



## Fìx (3 Février 2012)

shellly a dit:


> Quelqu un peut il me dire comment se fait t il que je sache lire mes mails mais impossible d y répondre.



Demandé comme ça?..... mais ce sera avec joiiiiiiiie!!!! :love: :love: :love:

Mais réponds d'abord aux questions de Dos Jones.... 


De rien.

Signé : L'un de tes chiens


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si tu précisais ton modèle de machine, le système utilisé, et ta version de mail


Tu es bigrement exigeant, toi...


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Tu es bigrement exigeant, toi...


Bonjouuuuuuuuuuuur ?!....


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Ne vous inquiétez pas, mes camarades sont moqueurs, mais ils sont gentils !
Et si vous appuyez sur le bouton répondre que se passe t-il ?

Mais effectivement la politesse est de mise sur ce forum.....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais effectivement la politesse est de mise sur ce forum.....



Que sur ce Forum ... donc je peux oublier, en dehors du forum les 





> dis bonjour, dis au revoir, dis merci


 que ma maman me répétait en son temps


----------



## shellly (9 Février 2012)

en fait c un mac book pro os
j ai configuré ma boite mail mais depuis peu, je ne parviens pas a repondre aux mails que je recois.
mail je sais les lire bizarrement


----------



## ergu (9 Février 2012)

Oui, mais encore une fois, ce site n'est pas Nostradamus.com, comment veux-tu que l'on réponde à une question formulée à 10% ?

Tu veux dire que tu pouvais répondre avant mais plus maintenant ?
Donc, tu sais où est le bouton répondre, mais il ne fonctionne plus ?
Tu as quoi quand tu fais répondre ? Rien ? Un message d'erreur ?

La version de l'OS ça peut aider aussi.

'fin bon, si on es obligé de te tirer les vers du nez, information par information, ça risque de prendre du temps...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2012)

shellly a dit:


> en fait c un mac book pro os
> j ai configuré ma boite mail mais depuis peu, je ne parviens pas a repondre aux mails que je recois.
> mail je sais les lire bizarrement



Et si tu nous donnais plus de détails :

- ton FAI
- quels types de mails (Gmail, Hotmail, tu saisis ?) 

Ce qui nous aiderait le plus, c'est une flopée de Screen des réglages de Mail (Préférences) :hein:


----------



## Ali Ibn Bachir, Le Gros (9 Février 2012)

shellly a dit:


> Quelqu un peut il me dire comment se fait t il que je sache lire mes mails mais impossible d y répondre.



Parce que tu ne sais pas comment y répondre.

Voilà.

Cordialement


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Février 2012)

C'est pas parce qu'on a pas compris une question qu'on peut pas essayer d'y répondre...

Je ne sais pas ce que tu utilises comme logiciel de messagerie, mais c'est peut-être lié à la configuration de ton compte (de messagerie)

Dans la configuration de ton compte, il y a un serveur de courrier entrant  POP (ou IMPAP). Il doit être bien configuré car tu récupères bien tes mails.

Maintenant, pour envoyer des messages, il faut que le serveur sortant (SMTP) soit bien configuré lui aussi. Ton pb est peut-être là.
Vérifie que son nom est bien renseigné. Par exemple chez Orange, c'est smtp.orange.fr
Vérifie aussi son numéro de port (en principe, c'est 25).

Bon, mais c'est peut-être pas ça, il faut nous en dire un peu plus!


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2012)

shellly a dit:


> Quelqu un peut il me dire comment se fait t il que je sache lire mes mails mais impossible d y répondre.



 Parce que tu sais lire, mais tu ne sais pas écrire.


----------



## coyita (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour ! Moi non plus je n'arrive pas à répondre à un mail : je ne vois pas de bouton "répondre"sur mon iPhone, seulement un carré en bas et à droite qui mène au mail entrant mais ne met pas l'adresse du destinataire...


----------

